# is it just me



## Daboltz (May 16, 2016)

or is it added "salt to the wound" when a waiter/waitress and/or bartender refuses to tip their driver? 
I really gets me mad when I think about what would happen if the tables were turned.


----------



## Tequila Jake (Jan 28, 2016)

I think they look at Uber (especially UberX) as going to McDonald's. There's no ability to add the tip to the credit card so they assume it's not appropriate.

Perhaps ti them it's so much like McDonald's that they think drivers aren't allowed to accept tips.

The ones that really irk me are other drivers who don't tip.


----------

